# Aqua <-> X11



## blackoutspy (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been browsing for a while but i'm still a little confused. Basically i'm trying to find out if i can run unix applications on aqua, such as gimp and gedit. I'd also like to know if i could use a winodws manager such as fluxbox on X11 and run both unix applications, as well as run my OS X naitive applications. I've read some stuff here and on other forums but i'm still a bit unclear. I've also installed gedit using port, but when i try to run it i get an error about the x server not being able to start up. I know that i some how have to tell gedit where my display is, but i don't know what i have to do after that. If anyone could straighten me out or even send me somewhere where i could learn it my self, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 27, 2006)

Most Unix applications are written for the X11 windows server and will require you to install an X11 client. Apple provides one, and there is also the option of installing the XFree86 one. The easiest way to install unix software is through a Mac OS X package management system called "Fink".

Yes, you can install other window managers for X11 - I have run Gnome, KDE and Enlightenment though I've now settled on not using a window manager at all, because that way my X11 apps appear to run the same as any other Mac-native apps, with the same window design and behaviour.


----------



## blackoutspy (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahhh i see. Is it possible for naitive mac applications to take on the behaviour and window flavor of another window manager like gnome or kde? Or does it only go from X11->Aqua


----------



## macbri (Nov 27, 2006)

It's a one-way street I'm afraid. X11 apps with Apple's X11 look like and behave (to a point) like Aqua. Native mac apps won't work within KDE, Gnome etc. But there are ways to modify the Aqua interface to an extent using themes. Check out http://www.macthemes.net/ for examples of themes and software available.


----------



## blackoutspy (Nov 28, 2006)

Thats what i thought. I'm not so much after anything specific, just trying to find things out. Something else i just thought to ask is weather or not naitive mac applications can be launched using KDE or something of the like. I'm begining to think X11 has somewhat of a virtual machine relationship, in terms of OS X and X11 interaction.


----------



## macbri (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm guessing the "open" command should work.  So you could add a non-KDE app to the taskbar and define the command as something like 
	
	



```
open /Applications/Safari.app
```
.


----------



## fryke (Nov 30, 2006)

But of course it's still not started _within_ KDE, so to speak, i.e. it doesn't start as an X11 app then. You're right to say that X11 "has somewhat of a virtual machine relationship". OS X' Aqua/Quartz _is_ the "window manager" of OS X, and if you start another in X11, it doesn't take over the machine.


----------



## macbri (Nov 30, 2006)

"launched using" != "started within", no?


----------



## fryke (Nov 30, 2006)

Yep, it just seemed to me there was some need of clearing up. Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## macbri (Nov 30, 2006)

No indeed, you're right.  Clarity is A Good Thing (tm)


----------

